

Ask HN: Why ain't there many rant about Apple App Store? - kentnguyen

Why ain't there many rant about Apple App Store despite the much obvious suffering every developer had to go through atleast one way or another?
======
dholowiski
Do you complain about a gold mine, just because it's dark and you have to bend
over to get the gold? Also, NDA's.

------
allwein
I don't think there is any obvious suffering that all iOS developers have had
to go through. I've submitted 17 different apps to the app store and I haven't
faced a single rejection yet.

------
mooism2
I remember rants about the Apple App Store being submitted here. Maybe people
got bored of writing them, or people got bored of submitting them to HN.

